
A Self-Driving Freight Truck Just Drove Across the Country to Deliver Butter - tux1968
https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/a-self-driving-freight-truck-just-drove-across-the-country-to-deliver-butter/ar-AAK24G5
======
jimmywanger
Did they have to use a human driver to get the last few miles through surface
streets?

